# Article on various hunting laws



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out this article in the Sheboygan Press about some silly hunting regs around:

http://www.sheboyganpress.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080928/SHE0204/809280477/1088


----------

